# Matchbox's Meat Chopper Out of Box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I had so much fun with the first old Matchbox tank I got that I thought I’d take a look at another one. Normally, I’m a German Armour kind of guy, but when it comes to Matchboxes, I’m not picky at all. Of course, the Allies had some cool vehicles too, and one that really did yeoman service was the M3 half-track. 

Of course, I also like things with guns, so I was doubly happy to get my hands on the Matchbox 1/76 M16 “meat chopper”. Nothing says lovin’ like four .50 Cals raining on your parade! This is going to be my next armour project for sure, it’s too cool not to be!

Check out this little relic’s out of box review here:

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/matchbox-176-m-16-half-track-oob/


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice article, and like you say, that's a great terrain base. I saw this kit last week in its modern version as a Revell reissue...


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I just came across it a couple weeks ago as a Revell too!

Man, I wish they'd repop the LRDU and the German artillery tractor/motorbike set again. THOSE would rock, and have some cool bases, too.

Oh, and the French tanks; they have an awesome base as well!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most if not all of the Matchbox kits have been reissued. They may not all be available right now, but the French tanks were out recently and I bought the set with the German halftrack, towed gun and motorcycle. That one was paired with a set of soft plastic Afrika Korps figures IIRC. Likewise the Panzer III was boxed with a set of German infantry. Monty's Caravan is out again, too.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that the tanks were out a couple of years ago, I think. I can't find a set anywhere, though. I'll be looking at shows this year, for sure. I never looked at armour before!

That's cool you found the halftrack and cycle set. I got Monty's Caravan about 2 months ago. That has the most detailed base of ANY Matchbox armour kit that I've ever seen. Holy!

I also got the M19 Tank Transporter and the Sherman Firefly recently. Guess I'll have to wait for the wheel to roll back around!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Halftrack, Cannon and Bike set came in a big, flat box. It was big enough for the Matchbox kit and some figures. I forget exactly when I bought it but it was in the last 10 years or so. These kits always come and go. If you want the whole set, just buy the couple that are out every year and after a while you get them all. Or, they are not rare on eBay. 

Another series I always liked were the old Fujimi 1/76 kits. Later on, Fujimi absorbed the Nitto range and they still sell most of those kits today too.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just made the Revell rebox of the Halftrack. In the midst of painting it at the moment.

I think it was the first Matchbox kit I made when it originally came out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't know if it was my first Matchbox kit or not, but the first one I remember building was the Russian T-34 tank. I built it with my dad down at my grandparents house in Ft. Lauderdale during a summer or Christmas visit. It would have been before 1977. I still remember it very clearly too.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

The T34 was new for 1976, I believe. 

I have the 1976 Kits catalogue somewhere, and I'd bet that it's one of the three new ones that year. I want to say that the Panzer II and maybe the Hannomag (?) were the other two. That's the year I was born, too, so that's pretty cool!

I think I'll do the "build the collection as they come out" thing; I mean, it's not like I don't have lots to build! 

I have the Fujimi Hetzer, Hannomag and King Tiger in 1/76. They're actually a bit nicer than the Matchboxes, but I can't believe how much better Matchbox tanks are vs. their planes. Of course, I still love their planes, too...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Fujimi tanks, aside from some very poor fit, are rather well done and refined. They also pre date the Matchbox kits by a long time. What kills them is that the thick, stiff, tracks do not fit. It helps if you file the teeth down on the drive sprockets. I really like the Fujimi M4E8 105mm Sherman, but that kit is a BEAR to build. As a kid it was impossible and even as an adult I have screwed one up and had to throw it away.


----------

